# version française pour the gimp?



## mwamem (21 Février 2005)

bonjour,

nouveau mac user et lecteur de a vos mac, j'ai installé le logiciel the gimp 2.0 (pour une bonne traduction en français. cf article n°48) et je ne comprends pas comment obtenir la version française. Comment faire?

P.S: j'ai installé x11


merci


----------

